
Show HN: I made a website to rate/review elements of the human experience - abj
https://anthropocenereviews.com/
======
abj
It would be fun to see what 100+ people think of an element of the modern
world, like the smell of gasoline.

Would the smell of gasoline get over 2 stars? Would carbonated water get under
3 stars? These are questions I want to know the answer to.

